# Moen Duralast Cartridge- KT faucet



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

In the last year, I’m starting to see the newer Moen Kitchen faucets, with the new Duralast(black) cartridge, leaking from under the handle. 
This is due to the black(plastic) “cartridge nut” coming loose. Simple fix, just tighten the nut.. 
I’ve seen this on 3 different kt faucets, one of them I’ve been twice to tighten the cartridge nut.
I’m now using loctite, on the nuts threads.
Any of you service guys running into the same problem?

-I’m thinking this might be a bit of a design flaw in Moens end.
If someone was to ignore this problem, the cartridge nut could potentially unthread, allowing the cartridge to blow out of the faucet, The cartridge nut is the only thing holding the cartridge/handle on- no clip like in their other style faucets.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Not sure if it's the same issue but something like that maybe 3-4 times last year. I' don't like the new design, looks flimsy as hell. Also had squeaky lav cartridge.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes, I started a thread about it a while ago. 
https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/moen-kitchen-faucet-70050/


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I've been to many of those calls. So much so that I tell the customer over the phone what's the likely cause and how simple it is to fix. If they still want me to fix it for them they know exactly what to expect and at what price. I try to get them to watch me do it so they can feel they got their money's worth. 

I use tru-blu rectorseal on the plastic nut to prevent it from vibrating loose anytime soon. I haven't had a callback for one coming loose yet.

If I'm installing a new one of those faucets I take it apart and put the sealant on the threads. You'd think they would have fixed this by now. It seems like a common issue.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> In the last year, I’m starting to see the newer Moen Kitchen faucets, with the new Duralast(black) cartridge, leaking from under the handle.
> This is due to the black(plastic) “cartridge nut” coming loose. Simple fix, just tighten the nut..





I may have had one loose one, not really an issue here. But what is an issue is those squat ones, the case doesn't hold the plates together well enough and the water leaks between them. You can tell because if you tighten the nut the faucet will shut off and when you take the cartridge apart the ceramic plates look immaculate.




Total garbage and it's bull schit. There is nothing wrong with the 1225. Why moen would do this is asinine.


Also this horse schit of manufacturers(kohler, moen, delta) using aluminum for faucet bodies is a racket too. They'll see soon enough how many failures they get.













.


----------

